# Normale CPU Temperatur



## VIRUS114 (11. März 2011)

Moin 

AMD® Phenom II X4 970 3.5GHz ist eine Temperatur von 61-65 grad normal wenn ich spiele ?
Wenn ich nichts mache ist sie bei 30-35 grad.

Benutze einen Alpenföhn Brocken mit 2 Pc Lüftern.


----------



## Gazeran (11. März 2011)

Ich sage einfach mal ja.
Bin mit meinem Intel Q9650 4x3.0Ghz im Idle auf 41-43 unter leistung nicht gemessen...
Von der Graka her weiss ich, dass es maximal 85C sein sollte also wirklich MAXIMAL, nich dauerzustand.


----------



## muehe (11. März 2011)

zu warm mit nem Brocken 

hast denn mal mit Prime95 getestet da wird er dir sicher abschmieren

Zusatzsoftware vom Board etc. runter Bios resetten und mal Spannung von Hand einstellen bzw. prüfen ob der Kühler wirklich korrekt montiert ist


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2011)

Kann es nicht auch wieder an deinem ASUS EPU liegen?


----------



## Konov (11. März 2011)

Zu warm auf jedenfall.

Wenn ich auf Full HD zocke, z.B. WoW, dann ging die CPU nie über 45° bei mir (bei Lüfter auf 100%).
Ich kann den Lüfter sogar auf nur 50% stellen und ist immer noch kühler als das was du für Zahlen angibst. (hab nen 955er)


----------



## OldboyX (11. März 2011)

Tjunction oder Tcase?


----------



## Oggaman (11. März 2011)

Mein AMD Phenom X4 955 BE @ 3.6Ghz ist auf 29-30° Im idle beim spielen je nach Spiel , z.b bei crysis2 auf 39-42° du solltest aufjedenfall mal alles durchtesten und schauen ob der Lüfter richtig sitzt , ob wärmeleitpaste drauf ist oder sonstwas .


----------



## VIRUS114 (11. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Kann es nicht auch wieder an deinem ASUS EPU liegen?



Sicher hat es das benutze ich es auf Auto habe ich ingame 70 fps und kann auf Ultra spielen deinstalliere ich EPU habe ich ruckler und kann auf normal spielen mit 20-25 fps daher lasse ich EPU auch drauf 65 grad sollten doch ok sein


----------



## muehe (11. März 2011)

dann taktet deine CPU runter und bleibt evtl. auf Cool N Quiet Takt

auch nich normal

warum überhaupt 70Fps mach Vertical Sync an dann hast 60Fps

die Temperatur ist definitiv zu hoch


----------



## VIRUS114 (11. März 2011)

Und wie takte ich so ne cpu runter ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2011)

Hast du die Energieoptionen deiner CPU auf Desktop gestellt, wenn du dieses Tool deinstallierst?

Bei den Informationen, die ich mittlerweile über EPU habe, kommt es in den Tests & Meinungen mehr negativ als positiv weg.


----------



## VIRUS114 (11. März 2011)

Wie takte ich die CPU runter bzw hoch und soll ich bzw wie kann ich die energieoptionen auf desktop stellen ?


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2011)

Die CPU taktet mittels Cool'n'Quite selbstständig. Je nach Einstellung bei Energieoptionen. Diese findest du in der Systemsteuerung.


----------



## VIRUS114 (11. März 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die CPU taktet mittels Cool'n'Quite selbstständig. Je nach Einstellung bei Energieoptionen. Diese findest du in der Systemsteuerung.




ne nichts da Cool'n'Quite hab ich nicht


----------



## Arosk (11. März 2011)

Cool and Quite > Energieoptionen > Energiesparmodus o. Ausbalanciert. Sollte aber normalerweise auch bei Höchstleistung funktionieren.

Tippe eher mal drauf das der Lüfter nicht richtig drauf ist.


----------



## VIRUS114 (11. März 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Cool and Quite > Energieoptionen > Energiesparmodus o. Ausbalanciert. Sollte aber normalerweise auch bei Höchstleistung funktionieren.
> 
> Tippe eher mal drauf das der Lüfter nicht richtig drauf ist.



2 sind eingebaut beide blasen von unten und oben

bei Energieoptionen steht Nichts von Cool and Quite

und EPU kann ich nicht entfernen sonst kann ich nur auf low spielen


----------



## muehe (11. März 2011)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> 2 sind eingebaut beide blasen von unten und oben
> 
> bei Energieoptionen steht Nichts von Cool and Quite



könnte man so interpretieren das einer von unten und einer von oben also gegegneiander blasen was nich so gut wäre

muss auch ohne EPU gehen ansonsten stimmt da generell was nicht

Cool n Quiet oder CnQ hast im Bios


----------



## MoJoe779 (11. März 2011)

Glaub die Temp ist normal, würde mir da keine sorgen machen.


----------



## Arosk (11. März 2011)

Ich hab den Prozessor bei Kollegen von mir noch nie über 50° gesehen, und er hat Standardlüfter drauf.


----------



## Palimbula (11. März 2011)

In 2/3 deiner in den letzten Tagen eröffneten Threads, wird als Fehlerquelle ein möglicherweise fehlerhaft montierter CPU-Lüfter genannt. Hast du das mal überprüft oder "erwarten uns" noch weitere Threads von dir, die vermutlich alle ein und denselben Fehler als Ursache haben?


----------



## VIRUS114 (11. März 2011)

CPU lüfter hab ich gestern ausgebaut wa alles ok 

ich regle ja mit EPU ja nur die leistung also stelle ich auf mode auto knallt er alles hoch und wird daher warm meine frage ist nun wie kann ich dies im Bios auch so einstellen oder etwas schwächer ohne das die CPU so heiß wird


----------



## Palimbula (11. März 2011)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> ich regle ja mit EPU ja nur die leistung also stelle ich auf mode auto knallt er alles hoch und wird daher warm meine frage ist nun wie kann ich dies im Bios auch so einstellen oder etwas schwächer ohne das die CPU so heiß wird



R(ead) t(he) f(*ucking) M(anual) oder ganz einfach *klick mich*


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. März 2011)

Nur als Info: Cool'N'Quiet ist ein Feature, welches in AMD-CPUs steckt. Bei Intel gibt es auch ein solches Feature, heißt es SpeedStep.

Ansonsten hier noch ein Thread zum Thema Cool'n'Quiet unter Windows 7: http://www.winfuture-forum.de/index.php?showtopic=178319

Man muss das Feature im Bios aktivieren.


----------



## tschilpi (11. März 2011)

Die Temperatur ist völlig in Ordnung. Im Normalfall sollte sie jedoch etwas niedriger sein. Dass deine Temperatur so hoch ist kann verschiedene Gründe haben - eventuell Staub drinnen, um die Lüfter, neue Wärmeleitpaste nötig (seltener), schlechte Luftzirkulation im Gehäuse.. Du kannst ja versuchen, den Grund herauszufinden. Oder du belässt es bei deinen ca. 60 Grad, schädlich für die CPU ist es jedenfalls nicht. Bei mir z.B wird sie einfach zu laut ab ca. 54 Grad, deshalb versuche ich sie möglichst gut zu kühlen.


----------



## Arosk (11. März 2011)

VIRUS114 schrieb:


> CPU lüfter hab ich gestern ausgebaut wa alles ok
> 
> ich regle ja mit EPU ja nur die leistung also stelle ich auf mode auto knallt er alles hoch und wird daher warm meine frage ist nun wie kann ich dies im Bios auch so einstellen oder etwas schwächer ohne das die CPU so heiß wird



Als du den Lüfter ausgebaut hast, hast du beim Einbau auch wieder neue Paste draufgeschmiert? Ansonsten liegt da der Hase begraben... kannst doch nicht einfach Lüfter aus und einbauen ohne Paste zu wechseln.


----------



## VIRUS114 (11. März 2011)

ne neue paste ist drauf ein kleiner punkt in die mitte


Super danke euch ich hab den Lüfter noch ma ausgebaut er saugt nun von unten nach oben den 2 lüfter hab ich am gehäuse unten saugt die luft raus 
im bios und und systemeinstellungen alles so eingestellt wie gesagt wurde habe jetzt 35 grad wenn ich nichts mache und ingame 44 bis 50 grad 


Danke an alle


----------



## Arosk (12. März 2011)

Dann ist ja gut.


----------

